# Wilier GT Disc as a Gravel Grinder



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Been thinking about a gravel grinder for awhile now and a GT Disc came to mind as an option. Does anyone know what the widest tire the GT will take? 

I saw Competitive Cyclist had a Wilier CX bike last year, but the GT should have a better geometry for long days on rough roads. 

Thoughts?


----------

